# Thumbs up/down?



## mik3cap (May 20, 2016)

Is there a way to programatically enter thumb ratings via an HME app? I'm a total TiVo dev noob, but I have this dream of taking the Netflix ratings I've exported, matching movie titles to whatever is currently in the guide data, and entering in the appropriate star to thumb translations.

Is this even possible with the currently available SDKs?


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

mik3cap said:


> Is there a way to programatically enter thumb ratings via an HME app? I'm a total TiVo dev noob, but I have this dream of taking the Netflix ratings I've exported, matching movie titles to whatever is currently in the guide data, and entering in the appropriate star to thumb translations.
> 
> Is this even possible with the currently available SDKs?


KMTTG includes thumbs rating changes. It's not an SDK per se, but it proves it's possible to do.

I had been updating some of his UI and also am hoping to expose some of the capabilities for other programs as something like a web service.

What you're talking about would require exposing a good bit... something that searches for a matching movie, then lets you update thumbs on that movie. However, if it does get exposed, it might just end up being a pass-through to send all types of requests to the TiVo's interface, so you could do whatever you want that KMTTG can do.


----------

